# Flat beak



## PetiteLola (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I saw these two budgies at my local SPCA and was wondering about the one with the flat beak. Do any of you know what it means? Is it an illness? A handicap? I just want to know because I did think about adopting one or both of them. Maybe someone else will grab them, but I'd still like to get some knowledge on this...

Thanks!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From those pictures, it seems the budgie girl has an overgrown beak. This can be caused by many factors. Budgies can have beak deformities and elongated beaks as a result of very bad case of mites (even after they are cleared off the mites).
Other causes for the beak to be overgrown can be directly related to the diet they are on. An all-seed diet can lead to liver problems and one of the signs of liver disease is the overgrown beaks. Lack of vitamins can also potentiate the abnormal growth of the beak.

If you do decide to take this budgie girl home, you will have to book her an appointment with a specialized avian vet, so that she is thoroughly checked, diagnosed and treated if need be. You should also be prepared to take her to the vet on a regular basis as chances are high she will need to have beak trims and reshaping of the beak, so that she is able to eat well and lead a life as happy and normal as possible.

Despite her health issue, she is a beautiful budgie and so is her little friend.

I hope both of these budgie girls will soon be adopted into a caring and loving forever home.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely. I hope they find a loving forever home! 

Let us know if you decide to adopt them


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Not much I can add to the excellent info Aluz has given. I hope you or 
some other good hearted person get's them...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, it's a beak deformity and if you take her home, you have to schedule an appointment to an avian vet.. She is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## PetiteLola (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info aluz! It's greatly appreciated. 

Yes, they are both beautiful budgies. If not me, someone else probably will. Hopefully they won't get seperated as well.


----------

